# Travel with the camper



## Jessica-40 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, we are starting with the plan of a 5 weeks trip in Autralia with a camper.
We are flying from Frankfurt to Sidney, and probably staying at the east side.
It will be wonderful if we can get some ideas where to go and when. We would probably start the travel in April or May 2013.
Our daughters is 5 years old, so our trip should be interested for her as well. We love the beach and good restaurants, and will be happy to meet australian people. 
Any ideas?
Thanks, Jessica & family


----------

